# Vor-/Nachteile von Win2003 mit Apache/Mysql



## dotnew_de (19. Mai 2005)

Ich hab ne Frage und zwar: was für Vorteile und welche Nachteile hat es einen Windows2003 Webserver mit Apache/PHP/Mysql anstatt mit dem mitgelieferten IIS+PHP/Mysql zu betrieben? Evtl. langsamere Geschwindigkeit / Resourcen / Stabilität?
Was würdet ihr mir raten? Den IIS behalten oder doch lieber den Apache installieren?


----------



## pamax (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Der Windows Server mit IIS ist mehr für Asp.net und so zeug geeignet,
ein Apache würde ich mir nicht bei Windows Server draufmachen.
Denn ein Apache liefert mehr performance auf Linux.
Resultat: Für Apache würde ich immer Linux nehmen.

pMx


----------



## KristophS (22. Mai 2005)

Soviel tun sich die beide doch nicht. Welchen Grad der Proffesionalität(Kunden? rein Privat? 10.000 Zugriffe in der Stunde oder eher 10?)  hast du denn beabsichtig, welche Programme wllst du laufen haben etc?
Für kleinere Seiten ist der Perfomanceunterschied doch kaum merkbar..


----------

